# Enable USB ports?



## ampreble (Oct 7, 2006)

Is it possible to download recordings through the USB port to a PC, on a R15?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

No.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

If your PC has video capture hardware and software, you can connect the R15 DVR to your PC like you would connect a VCR. Then use the PC's video capture software to "record" your programs onto the PC.


----------



## ampreble (Oct 7, 2006)

litzdog911 said:


> If your PC has video capture hardware and software, you can connect the R15 DVR to your PC like you would connect a VCR. Then use the PC's video capture software to "record" your programs onto the PC.


Thanks!


----------

